# Greetings fellow writers!



## Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello all!

I'm a Mac geek, app nerd, writer of wonderful words and an adventurer of authentic awesomeness. I love sleight-of-hand magic, chess, GTD, movies, tech & gaming.

Any advice on creating regular writing habits?

Jim


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Jim. If you want advice on writing habits it is best to start a thread in the Writing Discussions. 

As far as the introductions go it's good to see you here 

Once you get ten meaningful posts anywhere except the word games and procrastination forums you will be able to post your own creative works as well as choosing your avatar or signature.

we also have the mentors here that will be more than happy to help with any writing needs you may have.

So explore and get involved. Start your thread on writing habits. I bet you get at least a few responses there.

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks mrmustard615!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Jim!

It's nice to have someone of many interests, both of modern and classic. 

Like any other habits, persistence through the initial learning curve and not taking on too much of it at once. It's a slow climb to mastery, might as well take one's time and enjoy the way up. 

Please, take a gander around. We have a lot to offer and contribute to when it comes to all things writing. In the meantime, what do you like to write/read about?


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forums Jim

It looks like you are a busy guy so I think you are going to have to set aside some scheduled writing time or you will never get anything done.:blue: Inspiration can be pretty spotty and unexpected but writing time is a necessity. Have a good look around the forums and see what is going on, if you have any questions please ask.:encouragement: Good luck.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

Guy—I like to write technical explanations of magic tricks that I create. I enjoy writing about productivity techniques like GTD. And I am trying to write fiction, specifically science fiction—but I haven't been as productive as I would like.

Blade—I'll put it into my calendar and see if a schedule works for me.

Thanks all!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 23, 2015)

Jim said:


> Guy—I like to write technical explanations of magic tricks that I create. I enjoy writing about productivity techniques like GTD. And I am trying to write fiction, specifically science fiction—but I haven't been as productive as I would like.



Illusionist are we? Fascinating. I would love to read some of those articles sometime and see how you by pass the strange construct known as attention. If you feel like posting a few tidbits in the Non-Fiction section, I'm sure it would be a pleasure to read. 

We have a Sci-fi subform that may interest you. It's a very wide and colourful genre, and very intimidating to get started with. 

I have problems with productivity as well. What is starting to help is "powering through discomfort" approach where you'd normally say "well, things aren't perfect, I should wait for X", you instead just ask "do I have every necessary? Then let's go for it even if I'm not comfortable. From risk and putting yourself out there comes gain". I think it's a form of CBT.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2015)

Guy—I probably won't publish the technical articles here in the non-fiction section, as I sell them at lectures. That said, I might write some theory articles, which would be appropriate. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Docbad (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey Jim, I'm new too. I like the idea of getting a "writing habits" thread started, as I'm pretty awful at forcing myself to write. Good luck to you, brother, see you in the forums


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 25, 2015)

Jim , Magic tricks fascinate me, I am always in awe at the skill needed to pull off some of those tricks. Welcome to WF! This is a wonderful writing community with a lot to offer. We have a writing discussion thread where you can get feedback for your writing dilemmas. Chat in the lounge and get to know everyone or challenge your skills by entering one of our writing contests. I am looking forward to reading your work.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Docbad and Julia!


----------



## Boofy (Feb 26, 2015)

/waves

Hey Jim, I'm Boofy! My Dad is a magician so I get insider knowledge of all his best tricks :3

You seem cool, anyway. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice to meet you Boofy! And with a name like Boofy, you seem cool as well!


----------

